# Can anyone identify these wheels?



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That car also looks lowered. I agree those are beautiful wheels


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

the rims are actually a concept, as far as I know. the article below calls the cruze the "dusk concept" from the 2011 SEMA show.

Chevrolet Sonic and Cruze Dusk Concepts at SEMA 2011 | AutoTribute


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

They are also the same wheels on the Dusk version of the Camaro. Order a set, have them drilled to spec.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Deja Vue ... MSR 095 . 18 5x105 ... black PVD , and don't argue with me . $$ 1354.00 wheels and tyres shipped to your door .. yada yada yada .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

brian v said:


> Deja Vue ... MSR 095 . 18 5x105 ... black PVD , and don't argue with me . $$ 1354.00 wheels and tyres shipped to your door .. yada yada yada .


Do they come in the ctd pattern of 5x115?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

MSR Wheels


http://makstire.com


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Got em on my black ECO!
MSR 095 5x105 18", direct fit on cruze.

Edit : on the picture, yes this is actually a concept car. But the rims are the MSR, modified with the Chevy logo on them.


----------

